# howd everyone do on the opener????



## josh69att (Jan 30, 2009)

Wanted to know how everyone made out between the rain today. my little brother and i wound up with alot of small ones, seen a few steelhead and caught a few nasty suckers. had to fish between storms. but when it wasnt wet it was great wheather. probably would have caught more but tried a new spawn cure tecnique and ruined it. so most the time i was using worms. if anyone has some fresh spawn i could really use some. ran into old man chamberland while i was up there also. he gave me some good ideas on how to get it to keep better, that id like to try.
so lets see how you did.
just general areas if you would like to share where. please.


----------



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

my dad his buddy and his buddys kid all went out near tawas yesterday morning for the opener they all ended up with there limit on browns they really caught some nice fish said they limited out in about 3 hours


----------



## TroutSeeker71 (Mar 24, 2008)

Au Sable feeder streams on Saturday morning gave up some real nice brookies, Pine River near Glennie yielded only a couple. The weather change really shut down the bite for us. Feeder streams were running high and dirty. Overall I would rate this opener a 3 out of 10. :sad:


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

One 22" brown for us, rolled a couple others but no hook ups!


----------



## ScoutII (Feb 18, 2009)

went out friday on the manistee, beautiful day, we didnt catch anything, didnt talk to anybody that was either.. Saturday hit the AuSauble , threw streamers between rain showers did nothing... maybe we just suck at it.. but Things seemed to be a little off...


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

ughh... bad opener. One 5" brookie and a 8-9" Brown. Nice to be fishin though.


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

scout where on the Au Sable did you fish? We floated below mio in the morning!


----------



## ScoutII (Feb 18, 2009)

I was up closer to Roscommon, I did go out yesterday on the Main and caught a couple of browns, nothing big.. but they were fish on dry flies..


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

Caught a 10 3/4 in brookie a couple small browns. The rain just wouldn't stop. But enjoyed the comraderie just the same.


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

Drinking was great. Had several 9.2% Dogfish Heads and Breckenridge Breweries Small 471 Bathc. MMMMMMMMM! I dont fish on the opener- too many people.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Went to Lovells for their annual trout fishing celebration. They had some great historical displays and great line-up of speakers. Later that afternoon, made my annual trek over to Deward on MR to visit my roots from 40 years ago. No hatching or rising activity, so I fished soft hackles and managed a few small brookies.


----------

